# Help! Whats wrong with my Classic?



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

My 10 month old Gaggia Classic has developed some kind of fault, but I have read a few other posts and done a bit of googling and I can't figure out exactly what it is...

When I hit the brew switch it sounds normal but no water comes out of the brew head. If I leave it long enough, then some water does start to trickle through but not enough. At first I thought the tank was empty but when I saw it was half full I tried re-priming the pump. When this did not help I removed the shower screen, and the bit held on with 2 Allen keys, but there was very little there and it was certainly not blocked that i would see. It heats up and provides hot water and steam.

Any ideas?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What water do you you feed your machine? Is it filtered/bottled/straight from the tap? Are you in a very hard water area??? Have you descaled your machine at all? (Can you tell where I'm leading with these questions?)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If it is 10 months old, did you buy it from a reputable retailer? If so, pass the problem over to them to solve!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with dfk41, It sounds as if the solenoid valve may have a particle of scale/crap lodged in it restricting the flow.Have you descaled it recently? The ports in the S/valve are very small/tiny.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

I have not de-scaled it, although I do back-flush from time to time. I assumed (perhaps incorrectly?) that just 10 months use with soft-to-medium water would not require it. However I have noticed some stuff in the tank, which I admit I have neglected. So if that is the issue, how to I fix it?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...also just check the steam switch is not on.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If it is the S/valve you will need to remove it and dis assemble.Remove top/disconnect earth wire. The s/valve is mounted at the back of the boiler on L/hand side. Look for square black box with nut on top.The whole unit (box and valve) needs to be removed and completely taken apart to clean small passageways through the valve. I think the valve is held to the boiler with two 4mm allen screws(awkward but do able)

You will need to hold the valve in a vice OR screw it to a piece of wood to hold it while you undo the large nut. PM me for further info if needed.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry for the very late reply, but thank you and i suspect i may need further help at some point soon. I think I'm going to finally get around to attempting to fix it either this coming weekend or the next. I have been working away a lot and I have not had time.

I did notice there was some crap floating in the water tank, possibly scale (although I am in a low scale/soft water area). Stupid of me, I had been back flossing and keeping the head clean but neglected the water tank.

In the meantime, has anyone else do e a simular repair or have any photos?


----------



## edk (Mar 24, 2014)

See these two posts for information on disassembly and cleaning of the parts:

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.hu/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html

http://protofusion.org/wordpress/2012/04/gaggia-classic-disassembly-and-cleaning/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You wouldn't get scale in the tank, that's probably just foosty water


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks, does not look too bad a job


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Dang.

I removed the S valve tonight and it seemed ok. used a pin to make sure the the holes were clear. Have i done the right part? The part i removed had a black hose on top, which lead to the pressure outlet down pipe (which goes into the waste tray).

Reassemble, tested... Still have the same problem - no water at the brew head, just a drip if left long enough. Still produces steam and hot water from the steam arm.

What now?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

That sounds more like the Over Pressure Valve (OPV). The Solenoid Valve is next to it and has a large black "box" on the top. Either of these valves can get blocked and cause the symptoms you're seeing.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Oops.. reread you're post and I think you did do the Solenoid valve. Either way I think you may want to try doing the other valve next to it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Weird one! Check the OPV valve which is fairly straight forward compared to the solenoid.

if that's no good I'm tempted to suggest try rescaling if you haven't already done so.

Any ideas anyone else?

i remember doing the s/valve on my classic and it was only when I blew through the s/valve that some crap came out.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

With the ovp valve is it just a case of pulling off the hose and removing the two Allen bolts?

I'm going to try the s valve and ovp again, but failing that I'm lost. I have read about a few people with the same problem having to replace the s valve and/or the little black box with the coil in.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Also, does anyone know of a someone in the Shropshire area who can do repairs?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

autopilot said:


> With the ovp valve is it just a case of pulling off the hose and removing the two Allen bolts?


From memory, it's just pulling off the hose and taking the 1 Allen bolt. I think the second Allen bolt adjusts the OPV pressure. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The OPV pressure is adjusted by removing the top of the valve where the hose attaches. I think from memory this is a 17mm socket or spanner. Behind this is a recessed Allen socket that is turned clockwise to increase pressure and anticlockwise to decrease pressure. Both Allen bolts at the bottom need to be removed to remove the whole valve from the boiler. You don't need to remove it in order to adjust the pressure but you will in order to clean it. When I did mine I just left it soaking in a weak solution of citric acid for 15 minutes. You can tell if it has scale in it as you'll see small bubbles being produced as the scale is dissolved. Don't soak any of the o rings in the acid though so remove them first.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

SUCCESS!!!

I took out the OVP and all seemed fine, nice and clean etc. So I thought while in in there I will try the s valve one more time. But this time I followed urban bumpkins advice and blew through it hard. After a few blows, literally on the last blow before I was going to give up, out popped a tiny seed! It must have found its way from the toaster which it's next too.

Thank you all for you help, superb bunch you all are.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done autopilot I bet you feel well chuffed with yourself now









I think this is one of the great points about the Classic... its simple and easy to fix.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay! Hurrah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Topmetom (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for this I just brewed up and hatdly any water coming through and pump is very quiet, but steam out of wand so will attempt a repair!


----------

